# Alternating calibers at the range



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

I picked up a SR9C last week and took it to the range a couple of days later. I also took my Security Six as I hadn't fired it for awhile. 

Put 100 rounds through the SR9C and 50 through the Security Six at target yardage of 5, 10, 15, 10, 5. 20/10 at each target.

Anyway, to save myself time I shot the .357 then the 9mm at each target and then moved to the next. First 3 or 4 shots at each target in 9mm were off before I re-centered. I think I was anticipating the recoil on the .357 when switching to the 9, in retrospect I should have done one then the other.

I don't see a real world scenario where I would duplicate this, but does anyone alternate while at the range?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We always alternate the guns we are shooting. It adds fun and diversity to the outing. (not always - sometimes I go with a single gun to get better with it or when practicing for competition)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Shoot a 500 S&W a couple times and the 357 will never bother you again.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Eagles700LvL said:


> I picked up a SR9C last week and took it to the range a couple of days later. I also took my Security Six as I hadn't fired it for awhile.
> 
> Put 100 rounds through the SR9C and 50 through the Security Six at target yardage of 5, 10, 15, 10, 5. 20/10 at each target.
> 
> ...


If you are anticipating recoil and jerking your hand you need to start dry-firing practice while balancing a spent casing on the barrel or on the front sight. Triple-check that the gun is empty, then aim at a light switch in the room while balancing the casing and pull the trigger. When you can consistently keep the casing from falling off, you're ready for the range. Your groups will be much tighter now.

On my weekly trips to the range I always shoot 6-12 round mags with my XD40 carry piece. Two mags being self-defense hollow points. I'll put 6-10 round mags downrange with my Ruger Mark II 22, and either shoot my .357. 32 S&W long, .38 or my .45 a little bit too. It helps that my local range only charges 10 dollars an hour.

Good luck with your practice, if you choose to do it. You'll be amazed at how much it helps.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

topgun said:


> If you are anticipating recoil and jerking your hand you need to start dry-firing practice while balancing a spent casing on the barrel or on the front sight. Triple-check that the gun is empty, then aim at a light switch in the room while balancing the casing and pull the trigger. When you can consistently keep the casing from falling off, you're ready for the range. Your groups will be much tighter now.


That's what it does for the first couple of rounds after switching. This sounds like a solid drill. Thanks!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Stance, grip, breathing, sight alignment, sight picture, trigger squeeze, follow through and call the shot. These are the eight areas to work on if you want to deliver an accurate shot with a handgun. Actually if you ace the first seven you will know the eighth, you can call the shot. Works the same with all calibers, so switching calibers at the range should never be an issue.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

At hand gun range in time it won't madder . You will pick up darn near any hand gun and at least hit center , mass with it.
Range day we just had we switch back and forth caliber , subcompact, compact and full size full size. Mixed in the rifles also.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I usually take 2 or 3 calibers of guns when I go shooting, then I go home and clean them all. I think it is always a good thing to familiarize yourself with each gun, especially handguns because you never know when you will need to use a particular gun...JM2C


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That SR9C is such an easy shooter I should know I carry one when I carry the auto


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Eagles700LvL said:


> I picked up a SR9C last week and took it to the range a couple of days later. I also took my Security Six as I hadn't fired it for awhile.
> 
> Put 100 rounds through the SR9C and 50 through the Security Six at target yardage of 5, 10, 15, 10, 5. 20/10 at each target.
> 
> ...


Lots of good information here but your initial post answered your question, don't switch calibers as you work a set, the 9mm and .357 are totally different animals and it will confuse your muscle memory interchanging them. IMO pick 1 or the other and learn that as your primary carry weapon.

2nd remember that this is a back up weapon and consider doing your shooting drills while wading through ankle deep mud which should sufficiently mimic moving through thigh deep empty brass of your main carry .223 or .762...

just saying.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I like nice tidy groups as much as the next guy but what I really like are COM hits under pressure! Target shooting is great but there is nothing like professional training. Since we're here on a prepper site, I think it behoves us all (at least those that didn't get trained on Uncle Sam's nickel) to *prepare* for real world confrontations. Not just end-of-the-world stuff but walking to your car through the parking lot or window breaking in the middle of the night stuff.

As much as I'd like a new gun or more ammo every year (is there ever enough - lol), I allocate several hundred dollars annually to training. Usually two or three full-day classes that take place in a combat bay running real-life scenarios under the supervision of a well qualified instructor. Bringing home a target with one ragged hole for the fridge is nice but bringing your self home in one piece after a deadly encounter is what really counts!


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

I always take at least two different calibers when I go to the range. Generally one of my 380s in rotations and my 9mm. I seldom fire them, but I'm going to start periodiclly adding my 1911 Colt and/or my M1 Carbine in the rotation.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When I go to the range I shoot nice small groups. I do that so that my grip, sight picture, and trigger control becomes second nature. When I train for reactive shooting My groups are bigger but so long as they stay in a 4" group then I can take head shots and make them count. I spend more time dry firing all of my guns than I spend at the range - and I spend a lot of time at the range. I paid my $35 a year fee and I am an active participant - work days, clean-up and training new members and I am one of the range safety officers - but I joined the range to shoot. Back in Seattle I belonged to the Seattle Police Athletic Association range and it was $85 a year for the associate membership. I believe in being as familiar with your guns as you can be and the only way to do that is to use them. It is important to get good combat training with your pistols and rifles. If your range doesn't have facilities for that kind of training then find some place where you can get that training.


----------

